

Valve-Based 3-D Printer for Human Embryonic Stem Cells - bfe
http://iopscience.iop.org/1758-5090/5/1/015013/article

======
bfe
This link is to the (non-paywall) original peer-reviewed article, which isn't
cited in any of the pop-sci blurbs I've seen on this.

